# ODNR Lake Erie Report 11/23



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

**The 15 walleye minimum size limit remains in effect for the entire season. Anglers are reminded that the daily bag limit for trout and salmon on Lake Erie and its tributaries is 2, beginning September 1 through May 15, 2005. The minimum size limit is 12 inches. Surface temperatures range from 47 to 50 degrees.

*Walleye*
Walleye fishing has been excellent at times from Cedar Point to Cleveland. Fish have been caught during the day by anglers fishing offshore in water from 35 to 45 deep from Cedar Point to Lorain. Trolling crankbaits or spoons has produced the most fish. At night fish have been caught by trollers fishing around Catawba, from the Mazurik access to Marblehead, from Cedar Point to Vermilion, and near the Lorain and Cleveland breakwalls. Exceptional catches of fish over 10 pounds have been common off of the Cleveland breakwall at night during the last few weeks. Trollers are using minnow-imitating stickbaits pulled behind inline planer boards along breakwalls and in shallow nearshore areas around the locations mentioned earlier. Pier fishing has also been good this fall. Cast crankbaits that imitate shad or shiners in any of the following areas: Catawba, Lakeside/Marblehead, Huron, Lorain and Cleveland.

*Yellow Perch
*Yellow perch fishing has been exceptional with limit catches of fish between 9 and 13 inches being common. The best areas have included (but are not limited to): Cleveland, Lorain and Marblehead. Use shiners on spreaders or crappie rigs near the bottom in areas within a few miles of shore for best results.

*Steelhead (as of November 18, 2004)
*Most rivers and streams are in good shape with low flows and good clarity in spite of the recent showers. Expect fresh fish in the major rivers and smaller tribs. Active fish can be found from the beaches to the upper stream reaches. 


*Vermilion River:* Fish from the river mouth up to Birmingham. 
*Rocky River: * Fish from the Emerald Necklace marina up to the Nature Center.
*Cuyahoga River:* Fish from the harbor area up past the Rt. 82 dam up to Edison Dam. 
*Chagrin River:* Fish from the soccer fields to Daniels Park. 
*Grand River:* Fish from the Mentor Headlands and Fairport piers up to Harpersfield Dam. NOTE: Construction advisory in Painesville Twp. at SR 84
*Arcola Creek:* Fish in the estuary pond area and beach. 
*Ashtabula River:* Fish from the Walnut Creek breakwall up through Indian Trails Park. 
*Conneaut Creek:* Fish from the harbor up to the State line.


----------

